# best buy royals



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,
i have 1.2. piebald and 1.1. super pastel orange ghost (from regal pythons)
im going to doncaster next month for a 1.1. enchi. as i want to buy another two royals im looking for advice as to what i should buy as i intend to breed in a couple of years and want some more quality to my collection.
i dont mind spending maybe £1000 each but will i need male or female, any advice would be great thanks :blush:


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

fire het pied so you can go for fire pied

phatoms are always good

clown would be good as well

you can get so much for 1k theres plenty of options


----------



## janemontypython (Oct 10, 2012)

if you can afford one a killer bee would be nice to add to a collection or if thats out your price range try a bumble bee or phantom : victory:


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll be honest I don't think you need any more males as three males to six females will be plenty. Get another two females 

Go on World of Ball Pythons and have a play around with the genetic wizard and see what you like the look of would be my suggestion. Find a couple of nice female morphs that will go well with your enchi male to make some wicked combos :2thumb:


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Male sterling? I mite just know some one selling 1 lol!


----------



## Lightbulb310 (Aug 13, 2012)

not my cup of tea but you can get a male killlerbee for £500 from bob clark 

personally i love the enchi/lesser or enchi/pastel and then the pastel/sugar - pastel calico stuff.


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

Lightbulb310 said:


> not my cup of tea but you can get a male killlerbee for £500 from bob clark
> 
> personally i love the enchi/lesser or enchi/pastel and then the pastel/sugar - pastel calico stuff.


I would read up on the people you are going to buy from, just a friendly piece of advice.
Cheap prices aren't the be all and end all!


----------

